# Group Mail Proggy gesucht



## PhoenixDH (17. März 2005)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Group Mail Programm, mit welchem man eine E-Mail an ca. 200 User gleichzeitig senden kann !

Auf jeden Fall sollte man eine Textdatei einbinden können, aus der die E-Mail Adressen verwendet werden.

Kennt da jemand was ?


----------

